# Neues Netzteil und PC startet nicht



## kepheus (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo , 

so kurz wie möglich : Mein altes Be quiet- Netzteil war defekt . Ich hatte noch ein billiges LCPower 600Watt rumliegen , welches ich vorübergehend einbaute; damit lief der PC problemlos. 
Ich bestellte mir ein Sharkoon Silent Storm 560 , baute es ein - und der PC startete nicht mehr - er gab keinen Mucks von sich . Alles überprüft , Stecker kontrolliert , aber alles ok . Dann zog ich den ATX- Stecker und als ich ihn wieder einsteckte , zuckten die LEDs kurz auf. Ich drückte den Startknopf und siehe da , der PC startete und lief tadellos - auch die Spannungen waren ok .
Dann PC ausschalten und wieder einschalten ... ging auch . PC ausschalten , vom Netz trennen ...  wieder einschalten ... Pustekuchen ... PC gibt keinen Mucks mehr von sich . ATX-Stecker wieder abziehen und wieder drauf : PC startet einwandfrei.
Ich hab mir schon die Finger wundgegoogelt ... alles überprüft :
Stecker sind alle eingesteckt  - Netzteil getrennt und grünes und schwarzes Kabel des ATX überbrückt : das Netzteil läuft jedesmal an .

Habe dann das LCPower wieder angeklemmt und der PC startet wieder astrein.
Mein System : Q9550 , Gigabyte P35DS4 , OCZDDR21066 8GB, Sapphire HD6870. 
Wenn der PC starte , dann ohne Gepiepse oder irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen .
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee ?  ... der Support des Lieferanten war sehr bemüht und anscheinend kompetent , wußte mir aber auch keinen Rat ....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2011)

Ich würde erstmal das Netzteil reklamieren, es passiert zwar selten aber es kommt vor das selbst ein Neues eine Macke hat. Hatte ich selber mal feststellen dürfen, innerhalb 24 Stunden 2 x getauscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2011)

Hast du das neue NEtzteil mal an einem anderen Rechner getestet?
Wenn nicht und du das kannst, also beim Freund oder so, dann mach das noch mal.
Ansonsten einfach zurück schicken und ein neues anfordern.



kepheus schrieb:


> Wenn der PC starte , dann ohne Gepiepse oder irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen



Ist ein Gehäuselautsprecher eingebaut und angeschlossen?


----------



## kepheus (28. Januar 2011)

Es ist ein Piezo-Piepser eingebaut ...

Heute Nachmittag werde ich das Netzteil mal an anderen PC anklemmen ...


----------



## kepheus (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das NT mittlerweile an einem anderen PC testen können - dort läuft es problemlos . Somit bringt wohl ein Umtausch des NT nichts ; das Problem liegt an meinem PC - wobei dieser ja mit anderen Netzteilen schnurrt wie Kätzchen ...


----------



## kepheus (28. Januar 2011)

Mittlerweile habe ich alle Laufwerke abgeklemmt und die einzig verbleibende FP mittels Adapter an einen 4-pol Anschluß gelegt ; die Graka habe ich ausgebaut  und den Monitor onboard angeschlossen . Im Bios habe ich alle Einstellungen zum Thema "wakeup" durchprobiert  ....  immer das gleiche Spiel - der PC läßt sich erst einschalten , nachdem ich den ATX-Stecker kurz getrennt und wieder angesteckt habe .
  Was ich noch tun könnte  ist einen Rosenquarz aufs Gehäuse zu legen , um die negativen Schwingungen zu eliminieren  ...    ich habe keinen Plan mehr ...


----------



## Old-Man (28. Januar 2011)

Sry, verlesen! ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

Sind auf dem Board irgendwelche aufgeblähte Kondensatoren zu sehen? Aber das ergibt alles irgendwie keinen Sinn, da das LC ja ohne Probleme läuft. Ich würde trotzdem auf eine Macke vom NT tippen, aber frag mich nicht welche. Ich würde es mir auf blauen Dunst durchtauschen lassen. Nimm am Sonntag das Teil mit in die Kirche und schütte Weihwasser rein


----------



## Old-Man (29. Januar 2011)

@ Kepheus

Kann es sein das einfach die Leistung des neuen Netzteils nicht ausreichend ist ?
Was steht denn im Handbuch für eine minimum Leistung des NTs?
Wo liegt der Unterschied zum anderen PC?

Bedenke, beim kurzfristigen Aus- und Einschalten entladen sich die Kondensatoren des Boards nicht komplett, aber nach dem Betätigen des NT-Schalters schon, zumindest nach ca 5sec, diese müssen beim Einschalten aber wieder mitgeladen werden. Es kann daher sein, das dein neues NT auf Grund von Überlast abschaltet und das 600W NT nicht! Warum und wie es mit dem ATX-Stecker ziehen dann offensichtlich doch willig ist, kann ich dir auch nicht erklären.

Asus gibt beim C4F mindestens 600W vor, daher schau in deinem Handbuch einmal nach, eventuell gibt es dort auch eine Minimalanforderung ans NT!
Insofern liegt es am Board, aber nicht zwingend als Defekt!


----------



## kepheus (29. Januar 2011)

Die Leistung reicht locker aus , zumal ich ja alle überflüssigen Komponenten für einen diesbezüglichen Test mal ausgebaut hatte .
Der Unterschied zum anderen PC an dem das Sharkoon läuft ...   naja ...  anderes Mainboard .
Mittlerweile bin ich davon überzeugt , daß es eine mir unerklärliche Inkompatibilität zu meinem Gigabyte Mainboard ist .
Gestern Abend habe ich mir ein Antec Truepower new 550W bestellt - heute morgen ist es angekommen und jetzt werde ich es einbauen .  Das Ergebnis wird folgen ....


----------



## Old-Man (29. Januar 2011)

> Mein altes Be quiet- Netzteil war defekt


Ich gehe mal davon aus, das hatte auch nicht mehr Leistung als 550W?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

Das System wird keine 400W verbrauchen, ich habe ein ähnliches System nur das meine Karte ca 50 W mehr verbrauchen könnte. Ich komme im schlimmsten Falle auf ca 350W


----------



## Old-Man (29. Januar 2011)

> Das System wird keine 400W verbrauchen,



Es geht nicht um die Dauerlast, sondern um die Anlauf-/Einschaltlast.
Wenn das NT da keine Reserven hat, wird es manchmal halt eng!


----------



## kepheus (29. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nun das Antec eingebaut ; und wie eigentlich erwartet , läuft mein PC problemlos . 
Nein , an mangelnder Leistung des Sharkoon kann es definitiv nicht gelegen haben - bis zu seinem Ableben hat ein 500W Bequiet meinen PC zwei Jahre lang befeuert ...   und wenn der PC mit dem Sharkoon lief , waren alle Spannungen und das komplette System stabil , auch als ich es mit Sandra ordentlich geschunden habe ...  
Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal , daß die Zeitspanne für die Statusabfrage von NT und MB nicht hinhaut ....vielleicht ist es nur eine Millisekunde ...   das ist allerdings stochern im Nebel , und ändern läßt sich das auch nicht .
Bei meinem nächsten Mainboard werde ich bestimmt nochmal ein Sharkoon testen ; optisch und vom Lieferumfang macht es einen hervorragenden Eindruck . Da sind Kabelbinder und Klettbänder dabei ; die Befestigungsschrauben sind schwarze Rändelschrauben mit anständigem Gewinde - beim Anblick des Sharkoon schlägt mein Maschinenbauerherz höher . Auch das Kabelmanagment ist beim Sharkoon besser als beim Antec : Es sind wirklich nur die nötigsten Kabelstränge fest angebracht .  Da sollte sich das teurere Antec eine Scheibe abschneiden ... 
Klar ...ich weiß : DAS ANTEC LÄUFT AN MEINEM PC !    Aber trotzdem ...es zählen nicht nur die inneren Werte (ist genau wie bei ...  nein ....ich schreibs nicht )
Ich sollte vielleicht ein neues Thema " Sharkoon vs. Antec " eröffnen .....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

Das weiß ich ja und schreibe es ja selbst mitunter auch dabei wenn die Leistungsgrenze kritisch ist.


----------

